# Pastry & Baking Programs



## gabby29 (Oct 2, 2005)

i would love to have some feedback regarding quality programs in pastry and baking that you may have attended or be aware of. ideally i am seeking a certificate program. location isn't an issue because i can go away. i look forward to reading your responses. thank you in advance. *s*

gabby


----------



## novani (Sep 25, 2005)

HI Gabby,

About the pastry program, check San Francisco Baking Insitute, it's a really small school, and I think it's 90% hands on more so than other schools.
They also have 16 week certificate program, with 3 weeks in France.
If you don't care about the big name, I think they have a pretty good program ( I was thinking about this school too).

Novi


----------



## skiingontheroof (Nov 6, 2002)

You should check out CIA's program out in Napa Valley. They offer a 30-Week certificate program in Pastry & Baking. I haven't heard any first-hand accounts, but it IS the CIA, so I'd feel good about attending or recommending the program.

Check out their website at: http://www.prochef.com/bandp/

Good luck!
Michele


----------



## canmy02 (Oct 3, 2005)

First let me say that picking pastry and baking program is a great choice. There are many things you can do in this industry. I am currently a pastry student at the California School of Culinary Arts in Pasadena, Ca. And you know what I love it. I have about 4 months left and have worked with many chefs, Wolfgang Puck and many catering companies. Our school pastry program is also LeCordon Bleu, which is the most prestigous diploma you could receive. You should really look into our school because we deal with a lot of the top restaurants in the industry. I hope this helps in some way, good luck in all you do.


----------



## gabby29 (Oct 2, 2005)

thank you all for the suggestions and advice. i have decided to apply to cia's pastry program at greystone. since i plan to attend culinary school there and want to mitigate my expenses as much as possible, this seems to be the best choice. plus who wouldn't want to spend 7 months in napa. it's cold back here at home. *l*

gabby


----------



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

I graduated from the same program and was very happy with it. Of course living in Napa during school is a great bonus, too. If you have any questions about the program or the area, feel free to contact me. 
Good luck!


----------



## gabby29 (Oct 2, 2005)

clove...

i'd love to hear about your experiences and get more feedback about the area as well. i will be staying in student housing for the duration of the program. feel free to include your comments here or contact me offline.

by the way, are you still down there by chance?

thanks a heap!

gabby


----------

